# BMQ OCT 2011



## RYAN PICKLES (14 Sep 2011)

I did not see a post for this yet - thought I would start one...

I got a call from CFRC-Vancouver yesterday with a job offer for Comm Rsch. I leave Oct 15th, 2011 and start Oct 17, 2011 until February 17, 2012.

Recruiting Center: Vancouver, BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ATIS TECH
Trade Choice 2: COMM RSCH OP
Trade Choice 3: NCI-OP
Application Date: April 1st, 2011
First Contact: April 12, 2011
Aptitude completed : May 18, 2011
Medical Completed: May 18, 2011
Interview completed: June 8, 2011 (0ver the phone)
Medical Approved: May 18, 2011
Merit Listed: Sept 1, 2011
Position Offered: Sept 12, 2011
Date to leave fro BMQ: OCT 15, 2011
Basic Training Begins: Oct 17, 2011


Anyone else out there joining me?

 :camo: Can't wait!!!


----------



## mcgee87 (14 Sep 2011)

Start date of OCT 10th for me, Veh Tech.

Congrats BTW.


----------



## AlltheFixins (14 Sep 2011)

I'm a bit confused because I've also applied for that trade and when I talked to the recruiting office today they told me that selections 
have not yet taken place for Communicator Research.


----------



## TheNewt (14 Sep 2011)

Sent a PM to you about this AlltheFixins -


----------



## RYAN PICKLES (14 Sep 2011)

I have heard the same story from a few people now in the past 24-hours. I would think that they would want to get as many people into the course at the same time so we could all continue to trade specific training at the same time as well. To make it worth while.

I hope you guys here from your CFRC's soon.

Let me know on this post.


----------



## RYAN PICKLES (15 Sep 2011)

For anyone wondering about course start dates for this year, check out this link:

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp

I know it has been posted before, but thought it would be relevant to this post as the October 17th start date is on the CFLRS website along with October 10th and October 31st too.

I see that 2-platoons are schedule to start on October 17th. Looking forward to meeting some of my platoon mates before getting there...


----------



## Probert (16 Sep 2011)

I start Oct 17th as a Vehicle Tech


----------



## pdupre (18 Sep 2011)

I'm going to be on the october 31 french bmq course.


----------



## Morrison92 (19 Sep 2011)

I fly out on October 8th and course starts the 10th!! Going in for veh tech, and coming from Cape Breton Island! Look forward to starting with you all!


----------



## NinjaBoots23 (22 Sep 2011)

Start on Sept. 30 as reserve infantry. I applied almost exactly one year ago.


----------



## seadog70 (23 Sep 2011)

Going out on the 15th of Oct to start on the 17th , NCI op
 Recruiting Center: Vancouver, BC ( actually, I applied in Kelowna, when there was still a Reg Force Recruiter stationed there)
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: NCI op ( Changed from NE TECH, R, S, C )
Trade Choice 2: NES op ( see above)
Trade Choice 3: Sonar Op ( see above)
Application Date: April ,2010
First Contact: Soon after, lots of intiation on my part, ie: give us a call in two weeks...
Aptitude completed : June, 2010
Medical Completed: June, 2010
Interview completed: June, 2010, update done March/April 2011 (0ver the phone)
Medical Approved: June, 2010, update done Sept 15, 2011
Merit Listed: March,2011
Position Offered: Sept 8, 2011
Date to leave fro BMQ: OCT 15, 2011
Basic Training Begins: Oct 17, 2011


Lesson learned here for me, dont let bills get out of hand, credit check showed a negative result, which delayed my entry and then allowed me to change my original trade choices, which I think I'll still enjoy. 
Word of advice- Get your sh*t together and taken care of so it doesn't affect your application.
See you there in St. Jean!


----------



## RYAN PICKLES (23 Sep 2011)

Hey guys,

     Here is a really good link for what to expect on a day-to-day; week-to-week basis set out by the CFLRS website:

*http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/es-wt/index-eng.asp*

check it out!!


----------



## kcaputs (5 Oct 2011)

Hi everyone.. just thought I would pop in to introduce myself as I will be joining some of you at BMQ on Oct 17! I was offered a job as an NCI OP a week ago and have been feeling pretty overwhelmed with the short notice! I figure that someone must've dropped out or something..? Needless to say, I'm nervous, excited and busy getting ready! I enrol on Thursday! 

Recruiting Center: Winnipeg, MB
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AC OP
Trade Choice 2: NCI OP
Application Date: May 2011
Aptitude completed : May 19, 2011
Medical Completed: May 19, 2011
Interview completed: May 19, 2011
Merit Listed: late-May 2011
Position Offered: Sept 28, 2011
Date to leave for BMQ: Oct 15, 2011
Basic Training Begins: Oct 17, 2011


----------



## Keby (12 Oct 2011)

I also ran into the same thing as AlltheFixins, I know the time from job offer/enrollment to bmq can vary from days to weeks. (Maybe there is a chance for October BMQ still... _and maybe November_) I plan on calling the Vancouver office tomorrow to get some more info. If you press them hard enough you can get some good info, providing you are polite. 

If there is any helpful info that you can offer that would be greatly appreciated!  ;D


----------



## Probert (12 Oct 2011)

Keby said:
			
		

> I also ran into the same thing as AlltheFixins, I know the time from job offer/enrollment to bmq can vary from days to weeks. (Maybe there is a chance for October BMQ still... _and maybe November_) I plan on calling the Vancouver office tomorrow to get some more info. If you press them hard enough you can get some good info, providing you are polite.
> 
> If there is any helpful info that you can offer that would be greatly appreciated!  ;D



From what I have heard there is no BMQ starting in November.


----------



## Keby (12 Oct 2011)

I called today, as far as I know it sounds like there are absolutely no courses in November, and all October courses have been filled.  Even with that said it doesn't mean that there is no chance of anyone being called to leave for BMQ. As for the Comm Rsch trade, it looks like all positions have been filled, but even then that's not for sure either. I'm sure this doesn't provide a lot of clarity, but it is something. BMQ courses start again in January and there will be more trade openings in April. Really all you can do is wait and cross your fingers.


----------



## Robert0288 (14 Oct 2011)

From a relatively new fellow 291'er, I wish you luck.  Getting security clearance will suck but there is cool stuff on the other end.


----------

